

Is 10 closer to infinity than 1? - JumpCrisscross
http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/551123/is-10-closer-to-infinity-than-1

======
TheLoneWolfling
I suppose it depends on one's definition of "closer".

If you define A is closer to X than B as abs(X-A) < abs(X-B), or rather
abs(X-B) - abs(X-A) > 0, which is what I would be inclined to do, and take the
limit as X goes to infinity, than yes, 10 is closer to +inf than 1.

Assuming that X > A and X > B (a fair assumption in this case), this becomes
X-B - (X-A) > 0, or rather A - B > 0\. Taking the limit as X goes to infinity,
this is unchanged, and as such one could say that A is closer to infinity than
B iff A>B. As 10 > 1, 10 is closer to infinity than 1.

Unfortunately, although I cannot come up with an example offhand, I am fairly
sure that there is a proof the other way as well. Infinity is just weird like
that.

~~~
bumbledraven
1 and 10 are equally far from infinity. The ratio of the respective distances
goes to 1 as x goes to infinity [1]. To put it in terms of time, both now and
(now + 10 seconds) are equally far from forever.

[1]
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=limit+as+x+goes+to+infi...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=limit+as+x+goes+to+infinity+of+%28x-10%29%2F%28x-1%29)

------
xvillain
"Where the nonsense starts is with our habit of thinking of a large number as
closer to infinity than a small one." Wittgenstein

------
luis8
Infinity its not measurable point, just like infinity/infinity is not equal to
1. So we could say that both are equally far/closer from infinity or at least
impossible to state that.

infinity1 - 10 = infinity infinity2 - 5 = infinity infinity1/ infinity2 =
infinity

------
throwaway1979
Measure theory opened my eyes when thinking about infinities.

